

Show HN: Caine – A GitHub bot - indutny
https://github.com/indutny/caine

======
indutny
Hello!

Just a couple of notes about it, in case if you haven't seen the README.md yet
;)

The Caine is a bot to help maintainers of large Open Source projects to off-
load the tagging and assigning functions to the issue reporters.

The Caine will parse the CONTRIBUTING.md file and get all required info out of
it. It will ask the authors of the issues to fill the form to help it tag the
issue, and will tag it and assign to one of the maintainers after the proper
reply.

We are currently using it for:
[https://github.com/iojs/io.js](https://github.com/iojs/io.js) . Which should
(ideally) let us unsubscribe from unfiltered github notifications, and get
emails only for the issues that we was assigned to.

~~~
filipedeschamps
indutny, as always, great job. I consider you one of the most important
persons of Javascript's ecosystem.

It's very pleasant seeing Javascript mixed with everything.

~~~
indutny
Thanks a lot!

------
gerry_shaw
Here is an example of what it does to an issue. It wasn't immediately obvious
from the README.
[https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/105](https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/105)

------
moe
The charme of the github issue tracker is its simplicity.

Polluting every issue thread with some kind of interactive quiz very much
ruins that.

If you want formalized bug-reports then you should rather upgrade to a more
sophisticated issue tracker (redmine, mantis, bugzilla, etc).

~~~
scrollaway
No offense, but who are you to tell people what they should or shouldn't
"upgrade" to when there are in fact tools to do the job they maybe need done?

